# Canon 1d mark II- is mine dying?



## wsgroves (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi guys. My old username was wsgroves but im in the process of getting it restored. Anyways...taking a few pix today with the old camera...it was fine but then all the shots started to have a color bar in them, white or black as in the previews. Is the shutter dying? I tried different lenses and they all did it.











Thanks

edit, the shutter count is like 18.5k. Even worth replacing if need be?
My 7D has the problem of slowing down while trying servo action which makes it pointless for action so I wanted to break out this old beast that still takes nice pix but doesnt slow down.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes that is what a failing shutter looks like, it has several blades to it and one of them is detached. Sorry.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2013)

Stop using it immediately, you don't want to damage anything more.

If Canon won't service it, third party companies like Midwest Camera will. The issue will be the cost of repairing it versus just selling it for parts on ebay, (which might net you more).


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 9, 2013)

Sad news! :'(


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the sad info guys. Guess it's probably time to retire it.
Sad news indeed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2013)

Although it is well out of warranty I'd send it to Canon if the 18k is an accurate shutter count, they might be a bit sympathetic and cut you a break, they have for me before. Just speak to a supervisor and sound forlorn or dejected rather than aggressive, even the regular tele agents have a percentage of discretionary wiggle room (15%).


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe I will get a quote and see how much it will cost. Hate to junk it as it still takes nice pictures.


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 10, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Maybe I will get a quote and see how much it will cost. Hate to junk it as it still takes nice pictures.



There's one for sale locally by me for 850$ he must not be ready to let his go yet either as keh.com has them for almost half that.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 11, 2013)

I checked that keh site and yea, thats pretty cheap, although its listed as BGN which may not be in so good condition.
Im getting a quote from Midwest Camera then I will contact canon and see what they have to say.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 11, 2013)

Will not let me edit for reason.
Got this reply from Midwest:

"Normal repair on this model is $290.00 + return shipping, includes clean and adjust. If the shutter has to be replaced the cost is $375.00 + shipping, includes clean and adjust.

The problem you are having can be a bad shutter, it can also be the mirror or sub mirror hanging up. "

Gonna have to try canon for that price.


----------

